# Took on a stray cat....HELP!



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey all,

Looks like a nice forum you have here so thought id ask for some help. We have been seeing a stray cat around our house for about 1 yr, so a couple of weeks ago we let him in after my partner spotted he made a little nest in our garden. We both felt sorry for him so took him to the vets and found he had a chip - the vets rang the owners who said they found him too violent and that he ran away about 1 year ago (they live well over 20miles from us!) Anyway... neither of us have had a cat before, the vets said he is in good con and just gave him a couple of jabs and some flea stuff. At night times when both myself and partner are about he is nice and gentle and comes and sleeps on us. But in the day he can nip alot (esp when im working from home on the keyboard/mouse!) I want that to stop... any ideas?
Also he has also wee'd on my girlfriends handbag and also my bathtowel! I have put a cat litter tray out but he doesnt ever bother with it? I even leave our patio doors open but he doesnt seem to leave our house/garden now!

Thanks in advance for any advice! We are desperate lol 

oh, the owners have said they want us to keep him and have already transfered the chip to our names...


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Wow. That is really interesting story. Especially that he has travelled 20 miles from where he was originally based.

Firstly, I assume you checked with the vet if he was neutered? If not, neutering is a must. Unneutered, he will scent mark his territory and maybe that is why he has already sprayed the handbag????

(Sometimes late neutering will not prevent spraying, but I believe it doesn't smell quite so evil).

As to the nipping, then you need to discourage it by ignoring him if he does nip. Remove him from you and ignore. 

You can say 'No' firmly at the same time.


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, 
Yep he has been neutered but at the age of 3.5yrs, he is now 5. (Turned 5 the day we took him to the vets oddly!) 
We dont really know if its spray or proper full on wee? The bag was dripping wet... 

We really want him to use his litter tray for the number ones at least? He is good with number 2`s i think, he seems to do it on our bark and kick it over like a dog! I need to know how to train him to use the tray 
thanks again


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if you place the soiled item in the tray (or if you can get some of his wee in there (sounds nasty I'm afraid) it will help him know where is 'ok'

Also make sure his tray is easy to access but in a quiet place so he has privacy.


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww well done to you for taking him in. Have you named him yet? It sounds like he isn't used to having a litter tray, as already mentioned it's best to put it in a quiet place. With Merlin we picked him up when he showed signs of looking for somewhere to do his business and put him in to the litter tray. This way he got used to where to go, he picked up on this quite quickly but we did have a couple of little accidents! Hope this helps 
Have you any pics of him you can post on here? Would love to see him


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you're doing very well with a cat who has had to fend for himself for a year outdoors. Have you thought of installing a cat flap so he can avoid an indoor tray? And I suspect he is spraying to mark his territory - he has not had an indoor territory to call his own for a long time, so this is natural to him, and hopefully will stop as soon as he feels more secure.

Is the nipping accompanied by growling or hissing? If not, it may well not be aggressive, but just to win attention. I would suggest try to ignore it, and reward more welcome overtures with a treat.


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks,

Yes I named him.... Graham  (Partner wanted to name him something else more cat like but i won the roll :thumbup
He used to be called Smokey but i thought that was too obvious, so Graham it is! I'll get my partner to put some photos of him up later.

The litter tray is in our utility which is very quiet and out of the way, as he is used to doing his business in dirt/grass we've been told to put dirt/grass in it to see if he will start using it, is this a good idea? So far had no luck! He doesnt seem to like going past our patio now. I have thought of a flap but theres only 1 door i can put it into and it was a very expensive stable door! So not too sure about that yet, esp as he doesnt seem to like going outdoors at the moment.
He hasnt nipped me in ages now, i sprayed him with water on his back last time he did it and think he got the message! He still nips the girlfriend tho, but never hisses or growls at her


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Found a pic she took of Graham...not sure when it was taken


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

If advice is earth in litter tray, why not try some sterile compost from the garden centre?

Then slowly mix in a more desireable litter to get him used to that?


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Janee said:


> If advice is earth in litter tray, why not try some sterile compost from the garden centre?
> 
> Then slowly mix in a more desireable litter to get him used to that?


So far so good! He has been doing wee`s in it fine! But last night he did a poo... omg it smelt bad...

Kinda leading onto another problem now... he seems to be turning into a house cat which I dont really want?


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sure he'll be ready to go outdoors again when the weather is fine and he has begun to forget about how hard it was for him out there

It is quite a compliment to you that he likes being indoors now - some strays are a lot more difficult to domesticate than Graham, so you must be doing a lot right


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow he is a gorgeous looking boy, very dignified looking.

I agree with Trigger, the fact he wants to be indoors is a huge compliment, he must really like you. Once you have his toilet issues sorted I think you will find having him indoors not too difficult. He is so lovely. Well done for taking him on for him to leave his previous owners and travel all that distance means he was looking for the right home, he has found you for a reason!

Izzie


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

grey coat and green eyes suggest a touch of Russian Blue in his ancestry, I think


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks again, he is getting so much better now! Cant believe the change, he has even found a small window in our utility that he is using as a cat flap (which i will leave open all the time, its not big enough for even a child to climb into!) I'm finding him more and more picky about his food now tho but cant complain about that compared to the spraying! My girlfriend is away for a couple of days and he seems a bit lost tonight running about! I guess he is trying to find her? as she gives him more attention? all i do is feed him!
Glad you liked the photo, is russian blue good?


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, sorry to be a pain yet again....

But ive been playing with him tonight and been reading up on russian blue. He does follow me about, he is very playful and affectionate with us both. If we close a door he always tries to claw the door open 2 be with us. The other night we walked to our local spar which is 1/2 km away and he came with us. 
I guess what im getting at is, if he likes us so much... why does he every now and again nip us? Espically if my girlfriends in a skirt he goes for her legs?


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

he doesn't know nipping is bad - he is trying to get attention, which is why the best way to stop it is to ignore him

I had a siamese who used to nip my nostrils to get me out of bed in the morning - that was a real eye waterer!!

glad to hear he is coming and going through the window now - I guess he can't be called a stray cat any more, can he?:biggrin:


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

lol nostrils nipping sounds nasty! glad he doesnt do that!Nope cant call him a stray! he wont leave us alone!


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok well a few updates, sorry to keep bothering you.
Monday he attacked a 4year old child that walked up our drive with his mother (stupid i know), his arm was bleeding a bit but she did walk him up our drive! I felt bad. Yesterday he bite me in a "i want food "way. after that he attacked our food cupboard and managed 2 open 2 pouches! Also yesterday he grabbed my partner. I spoke to someone from cat protection and have been told having another female, between 2-4 would help him calm down. Others have told us to put him down. Which of course i can not do. I need to sort it! Im angry at the moment though, as i went downstairs to get myself a drink, he has food in his bowl. When i go upstairs he puts both claws around me and sticks his teeth into my foot! Not just a normal bite like the norm but alot of blood, still hurts now, well still is bleeding! What do i do? I like the idea of another girl cat. Been told between the age of 2-4. But what if he hurts her? He has already had a fight with a dog and clawed its eye to the point where its had to be put down?
What do i do? I really dont want to put him down!!
At night he will sit on us ( as long as its in the normal pattern, which tonight isnt) and be really nice! He just needs that normal thing! which we do do 99% of the time


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Aslimchef said:


> He has already had a fight with a dog and clawed its eye to the point where its had to be put down?


Seriously??  
You need to consult a cat behaviourist. Look for one affiliated to the Association of Pet Behaviour Consultants
The Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

I't will cost money but it may end up being the only alternative to having him pts. He needs help, I'm afraid... and so do you, a behaviourist will work with you to help him. You obviously care for him a great deal and aren't willing to give up on him, so do please seek help.

The cat books written by Vicky Halls are excellent, she is a qualified behaviourist, and her lovely stories about how she has helped many cats are worth reading, and entertaining to boot. If you aren't sure how a behaviourist works, read her books, you will be surprised.

She isn't the only cat behaviourist by any means but have a look at her site http://www.vickyhalls.net/
It may give you comfort that you're not the only person out there with a problem feline!

He sounds a little git, not mincing my words here! but with the right help there's no reason why he can't be turned around. Maybe being indoors-only for a time plus professional guidance could sort it. My best wishes to you, and he!


----------



## hiersche1066 (Sep 24, 2009)

:yikes:my god!!!i hope you persevere with the little devil cat,it'll be worth it in time.sounds like my jasper(hes asleep now with his little toy kitten but prior to it he slashed my foot as i walked past him).he wakes up in a foul mood too so i best be quiet.jasper was diagnosed with dementia last year,hes 11.vet said he would be either aggressive or want constant affection.hmm,i miss the cuddles we used to have.has your cat had any tests done,mental or physical?best of luck.be patient okay,he wants to be loved&has chosen you.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

First of all this is a behaviour change, isn't it? or you would have posted before.

I would take him down the vet and explain the behaviour change. The vet can tell you if there is anything wrong physically with the cat. 

If you have him insured, and the vet recommends it, some insurance firms will pay for a behaviourist.


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont think this is a change, we have never had a cat before, either of our families even. So werent sure if it was the normal or? 
I have taken him to a charity cat place now and they have given me alot of advice about him.
The main thing being is that he likes being in a routine. No changes. Someone suggested about keeping him indoors (sorry not looked back) and i think thats a good idea. We will do that, and also have ordered 2 vicky halls books, only 19p each!!! plus £3 delievery. 
He also hates shouting, which we both do. So we are trying 100% to stop it. Been told it could be the food? I dont see how thats true? Ive been giving him pouches, 2bh whatever was 2boxes for £5. Which is always whiskas or the new aldi premium one :S Also i buy purina dry. He has loads of toys but only likes 1 ball. We play with him alot at night and in the mornings. Im home alot, hes been sitting on my computer desk now since 6am and hasnt moved much. Hes not bitten  He did bite me again on the leg as he wanted some chicken i was cutting up to fry......
He is insured with pet plan, I worry about taking him to the vets incase he bites the vet and they say he has to be put down!
He really isnt a nasty cat. 99% of the time hes so nice


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I think that vets are used to biting. If you are in UK there isn't any worry over rabies.

Vet practices who have charities on their books will be used to handling ferals!


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Took the evil one this afternoon, i found him all snuggled up under my next door neighbours log burner. They've said not to worry and dont shout or tease him ever. Also not to play with him as much. Thats it really :s He was nice with him.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Well that is good. 

Now you can concentrate on his behaviour.


----------

